# Prayers needed



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many of you who have been here for a while remember Bones44. Tom was here for quite some time and never failed to bring a laugh out loud to us. He's at a crossroads of sorts facing a possible diagnosis of a devastating disease. As of now he is looking for a Neurologist to give him a thorough exam. Hopefully he only has symptoms that mimic the disease. I'll leave it to Tom to tell you more when he knows it. I just thought maybe a few good thoughts and prayers might help him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from a fellow Michigander to our mutual friend. Sure have gotten a lot of laughs from our pal over the years.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We'll be keep'in our fingers crossed up here in the rockies that things go well for Tom.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent also from our side of the border.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent from Arizona.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to Tom and his family from me also !!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thoughts and prayers from Pa.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from a mile high...............


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hoping and praying for the best Tom.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sorry to hear this Tom --Prayers and good thoughts sent from Us here in the U.P.-Hope you get Better soon Tom--------------------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so sorry to hear this

thoughts and prayers from me and mine


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers from MS!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry so late a response, been away awhile. Prayers always and hoping for a turn-around on things for you Tom.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don any word on Tom?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply... Prayers sent from the Sonoran desert. How is he doing?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not heard the final diagnosis. I'll ask him.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump...any news Don? When things get quiet it bothers me, no news is hard to sit idly by and wonder. Hope you feel better Tom, prayers from the deep south.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No news. I was hoping to hear something rather than having to ask.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I messaged Tom today and he'll pop on tomorrow and tell us all about his reassignment procedure.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I messaged Tom today and he'll pop on tomorrow and tell us all about his reassignment procedure.


Ok Don thanks for the follow up. Hang in their Tom, easy for us to say I know--- but we're pulling and praying for you and hoping for the best. Ralph.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Don. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Tom.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

wishing you the best TOM!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys ! I'm still alive and kicking ! Been pretty busy hunting waterfowl and deer above living. I'm still going through the testing phases for all of my crazy symptoms. Unfortunately still no answers. It's a tossup between MS and Parkinson's. Docs have tried a few different meds but most have had such horrible side effects I've discontinued them. I can live with the tremors which mainly appear during excitement or extreme stress. My memory is what has really been affected which is worse for me than anything. I'm doing as well as can be and still living my life as much as I can. Sure do appreciate all the thoughts and prayers ! I apologize for taking so long to get back with anyone. I'm rarely on the computer these days. Need to throw that damn phone away lol

Take care and I'll be around ! Tom


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, you take care now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear from you Tom ! main thing is to take care of yourself and remember you have a another whole family here on PT supporting you.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tom,

just keep doing what your doing, Ill pray that the Dr's find a med that agrees with you.

Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear that you're getting outdoors and have found a way to get along.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear from you Tom. I thought I was going to have to badger you again. Keeping you and Kat in my thought and prayers.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers You're Way Tom!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Glad to see your still kickin!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you're doing ok. Happy birthday!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to hear from you Tom, best remedy for the soul is getting out and doing what you love---hunting and fishing. I can only hope and pray that they find whats ailing you. Cant imagine going through all that, and glad hunting etc... helps you cope. Don't be a stranger and even if you let the better half respond for you or keep us informed ----that's fine as well. Maybe jot down your user name for her and password and this website address, with instructions BEFOREHAND, should the hands/tremors get the better of you, so she can keep us abreast. Just a thought from a concerned brother, maybe have her practice one to get her the hang of it. Take care, and prayers always-- Ralph


----------

